# another call for ryan



## Twig Man (Aug 30, 2012)

well ryan this should even use up on the pipe trade here is your second call. Its made out of black lombardy popalar. Thanks so much for the trade it was fun.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 30, 2012)

Man, that's some pretty wood! Nicely done!


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 30, 2012)

Man, you couldnt have made one of them ugly ?? You know I have to pick one to give my buddy, how in the heck am I supposed to decide now ?


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 30, 2012)

And the trades not quite done. As soon as I have a chance, I'm making you a pipe too.


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 30, 2012)

Ryan they boyh are pretty and have plenty of turkey in both. And thanks so much


----------



## JMC (Aug 30, 2012)

That is a beautiful call, I would love to have 1 to offer up at our next NWTF fundraiser. I will pay you the differance of what the package is that is headed your way for 1 made from the LBPC. :wacko1:


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 30, 2012)

JMC said:


> That is a beautiful call, I would love to have 1 to offer up at our next NWTF fundraiser. I will pay you the differance of what the package is that is headed your way for 1 made from the LBPC. :wacko1:



James its a done deal


----------



## JMC (Aug 30, 2012)

Great.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 30, 2012)

John that is beautiful!!! I am going to have to get the moisture meter out and check the piece I have out.:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## JMC (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> John that is beautiful!!! I am going to have to get the moisture meter out and check the piece I have out.:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:



Mike I bet it's gonna make an awesome box after seeing what John's done with it so far.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 30, 2012)

JMC said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > John that is beautiful!!! I am going to have to get the moisture meter out and check the piece I have out.:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:
> ...



James I promise you -you will see that wood again.


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> John that is beautiful!!! I am going to have to get the moisture meter out and check the piece I have out.:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:



I had to put mine in the microwave


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 30, 2012)

Great turn on the pot call sweet wood. Rick


----------

